# Two boys in Flint, MI, need home asap



## MelissaPeterson (Jul 8, 2010)

The boys are getting older and their health is declining. I inherited Andy and Silas when my sister moved across country to go to law school and could not take them on the airplane.
They are at least a year and a half old.
I'm looking for someone who already has rats. I'm scared one of them is about to pass and the other will have to live alone, I know they don't do well like that.

They are very loveable. Silas loves to get out of his cage and run around, however lately his weight has severely declined. He often does not take his food during meal time. His brother, Andy, has maintained his plump size, but has continually gotten more and more wounds on him.

I feel someone with more experience would be able to give them the care they deserve, and the companionship of other rats if something should happen to one of them...

Please contact me as soon as possible

Melissa Peterson
810.516.5509


----------

